

Startups: It's not about coding, its about Product/Market Fit.  - pepeto

With today&#x27;s tools and frameworks, getting the website up is not difficult. Startup efforts should be focused on Product&#x2F;Market Fit.<p>How would you like a tool that helps you step by step achieve product market fit?<p>Let me know what you think about www.getpmf.com and if you like it TWITTER SHARE through the buttons.
======
adam-_-
I can't tell if it's serious or a joke.

